# Tourist visa



## Bob Richards (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi everyone;
Just wondering how long it takes to get a tourist visa? Plan on doing this soon around Sept of this year.
Thanks for for help Bob

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Expat Forum


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

If your staying for less then 21 days then you wont need a tourist visa. (I am not sure if the new 30 day stay is in yet.)

If your staying longer then the 21 days I advise not to go to the airport with a round trip ticket that shows you will over-stay your 21 days free visa. They are getting pi**ed with people doing this.

I just go on-line to the Philippine Embassay in Sydney and download the visa form. Fill it out and send my documents etc with a bank cheque and I have the visa with-in 5 working days.

Be aware of suggestions to just rock up with a round trip plane ticket showing you are there longer then the free visa. People will suggest that you can get a visa in the Phils to extend to when ever you wish to leave.

It was common place to do this years ago but these days you could be stopped at the airport and grilled for hours or denied entry. Not worth the risk..cheers


----------



## Bob Richards (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks I plan on living there for good leaving the USA

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Expat Forum


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Visa*

It would be much easier to have your paperwork in order before arrival, I went through the Controlling Philippine Consulate for my state of ND and that was the one in Chicago.

Here's the short cut for finding controlling Philippine Consulate in the US

Embassy of the Philippines - Consulate Finder Map

Once you find which Philippine Consulate controls your state or if your from the UK province, you then go to that website and they have downloadable Visa forms, they also have email and phone numbers.

I'm married to to a Philippina so I performed all requirements for the I-Card but if your a single man than you would need to find another option such as a long stay visa or I have heard from other expats on the board claim they purchased a condo or were able to deposit 50,000 in a Philippine bank to fullfill requirements.


----------

